# Nail care?



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't been the best about cutting Ranger's nails and now it has become a real hastle. When he was younger i tried a few times and each time I cut the quick - badly. So i went out and bought a drummel. Well forget that. He hates it. My ther dog is fine with it, but Ranger goes nuts. So any advice for nail cutting?

How often? How do you cut black nails? How do you get them to tolerate it?

Thanks.

Robin


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try a groomer. we had a Grey Hound that wouldn't let
us near her feet. the groomer could do whatever she wanted
with her. the groomer never leashed her.

when our Shep was a pup we use to handle his
feet several times a day. sometimes we would turn the Dremel
on and barely touch a nail with it. sometimes i would turn the
Dremel on and rub his body with the body of the Dremel.
in his puppy class someone would turn the Dremel
on and touch the pups with it while they were playing.

when it's time to trim his nails my GF tells him to lay down.
he lays on his side and that makes it easy to dremel. sometimes
he's treated. he's always praised and petted.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried desensitizing him to the Dremel? Read this link if you haven't already, it's got step by step directions: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

I use a doggy nail file, as clipping's too uncertain, leading to pain, etc. Not as quick as the dremel, but quick and effective, no noise. Dog has to let you mess with his feet, however.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I did try slowly introducing him to the drummel (over the course of a couple weeks) but i musn't have done it right. Plus Ranger watches his "brother" Buzz get his nails drummeled. Ranger is always very curious when I do his Buzz's nails. Today i finally decided to try it on Ranger and he made it clear that he was not going to have any of that.

If I file Ranger's nails manually do i just use a regular nail file or is there a special dog one. That might work since he used to let me cut his nails with no problem. I just can't stand cutting them since i always cut the quick on at least one nail.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Rangers-mom said:


> If I file Ranger's nails manually do i just use a regular nail file or is there a special dog one.


One for humans won't do it - their nails are too hard. Mine is made by Four Paws, #NF 458. It has a V shape, not flat. Probably get one at any pet store.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I have used the doggy nail file. I think that may be a good start for you to get your dog used to having his paws handled. Try to do a little bit every day and reward - treat when you touch the paw - treat when you file (just a few swipes) on nail. Be sure not to squeeze the paw or hold tight. I use small high value treats like freeze dried chicken liver and my Sting loves those Tricky Trainer salmon treats. I have also used the Quickfinder Deluxe nail clippers - it does show the quick and where it is safe to cut - but my Sting is big and his nails are hard and I didn't like how it would squeezed the nail and though Sting tolerated it - the batteries would pop out after a few nails - then it won't start. It could have been a lemon. I did search on this forum for a nail grinder and got the Dremel. It is great - I only use the low so far and Sting doesn't mind it all. I do it weekly and move between nails and paws only 2 seconds on each nail so the nail doesn't get overheated. For your dog, I would start really slow - get him used to the nail file. Then maybe if you want to use clippers,you may want to try the quickfinder deluxe. For the grinder, I would follow the advice on Cassidy's Mom post. It will take patience, but will be worth it in the long run.


----------

